# استفسار بخصوص ماكنة سحب الاسلاك



## Ahmed Refaie (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي استفسار وارجوا ان يكون لديكم لعض المعلومات عنه 
او من لدية خبرة في هذا التخصص 
فلا يبخل علينا باي معلومة قد تفيد في الموضوع 
والاستفسار هو بخصوص ماكنة سحب الاسلاك النحاسية 
احاول منذ يومين البحث في الانترنيت عن بعض مواقع الشركات التي تختص في صناعة ماكنات سحب الاسلاك 
ولكنني تهت في دهاليز الشبكة العنكبوتية ولم اجد المعلومة التي استند فيها في تقديم المشروع 
وارجوا من لديه الخبرة من الاخوة ان يتواصل معا لنتواصل لنصل الى الهدف المطلوب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

